
Carl Sagan's 1994 “Lost” Lecture: The Age of Exploration - ArtWomb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_-jtyhAVTc
======
ArtWomb
Star Turn: Rediscovered on Betacam, a ‘lost’ lecture by Carl Sagan still
resonates

[http://cornellalumnimagazine.com/cornelliana-2/](http://cornellalumnimagazine.com/cornelliana-2/)

